# Happy 4th of July, America



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 4, 2010)

Hamburger Sales Increase 105% in Lead Up to Independence Day
July 4, 2010

MyWebGrocer report that hamburger sales increase a whopping 105% as Americans prepare to celebrate the birth of the USA. MyWebGrocer collected the data through their grocery ad platform which works with over 100 US retailers (representing over 5000 stores).



_Burgers, the beefy mainstay of picnics and parties, are not the only item to show major bottom-line benefits this weekend. Grocery sales overall see a boon as Americans gear up to celebrate our country's Independence. Sales of veggie burgers increase by 93% in the week leading up to the big day, as compared to the week prior. Not surprisingly, all the barbeque "fixins" - from pickles to buns - see a surge in sales as well. _

_"Today, we see more consumers embracing social and mobile media as they plan parties. They are inviting friends to picnics using Facebook invites, and searching for sales at their grocery store using mobile apps," according to Rebecca Roose, MyWebGrocer's social media manager. "It's a mix of old new. The traditions--like fireworks and hamburgers--live on. But the ways in which shoppers plan and communicate is constantly evolving."_


----------



## Daniel (Jul 4, 2010)

:woohoo: 

But it's hard to maintain excitement after celebrating so much on Canada Day


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 4, 2010)

I know. Even starting this thread was an effort.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 4, 2010)

That's interesting about veggie burgers. LOL. 

Happy 4th!! We saw some awesome fireworks last night. Very cool.


----------



## Banned (Jul 4, 2010)

I must have some American neighbours as there are fireworks going off.  It's kind of early though...you can't even see them yet.  Maybe it's the practice run?  Or maybe they're not fireworks


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 4, 2010)

I hope it's fireworks and not something else.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 4, 2010)

Probably the Canadian Space Shuttle.  It's very small and operated by a well-trained guinea pig.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 4, 2010)

He he. Too funny, Daniel.


----------



## Banned (Jul 4, 2010)

Haha...and powered by cucumber peels .


----------



## Retired (Jul 5, 2010)

As a part time resident of your great Country, I wish all our American members a wonderful Fourth!


----------

